# Jumpingjack trailer



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone heard of Jumpingjack trailers? They are a pop-up camper that folds down to a utility trailer. Wife wants a camper but cant pull 2 4 wheelers and a camper at the same time...Well I guess I could but dont want to spend that type of money lol. I found these on a google search and would like to know if anyone has any experience with them.

http://www.jumpingjacktrailers.com/index.html


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just watched there video , looks like a good idea but really don't like the way the 4 wheelers sit up so high , looks a little top heavy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty cool. But I think the dimensions they give are total trailer, not just bed.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

you might be better off just finding a tent that will fit on your current trailer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Or one of those truck bed tents.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

As much as I love my Pathfinder I'm kind of kicking myself. I should have gone with a pick up and got something like this. Now I'm stuck in a tent with the boys. I'm too old to tent it 

http://www.fourwheelcampers.com/products.htm

Either way I have a utility trailer to haul the toys.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks like the perfect mud nats trailer!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

they build a trailer/camper here in town, Looks like a 18' flatbed trailer with a pop up camper in the front.


----------

